# I recon bazookas a waste of money



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

bazookas are a waste of money, my dad uses the 8' box to spread compound over the joints then puts paper on them , wipe down then box over again several times, no need for a second coat just finishing coat. i use a banjo which is alot lighter and easier and cheaper. for corners i use a banjo then roller then angle head. i can easilly finish a house in half a day without the bazooka


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope you have a thick skin:yes:. You just picked a fight.
Not with me I am a learner, but watch this space.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Why would you start a thread like this?
I'm not even an experienced bazooka taper and I'm smarter than that.
If you can finish a house in half a day that means most of the bazooka guys on this site would be home by 10am.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> I hope you have a thick skin:yes:. You just picked a fight.
> Not with me I am a learner, but watch this space.


I don't want to pick a fight over the OP. But I smiled when I read it.

HOWEVER, maybe I'm Wrong(?) Videos to back up what was said would be good.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

bluelineman said:


> bazookas are a waste of money, my dad uses the 8' box to spread compound over the joints then puts paper on them , wipe down then box over again several times, no need for a second coat just finishing coat. i use a banjo which is alot lighter and easier and cheaper. for corners i use a banjo then roller then angle head. i can easilly finish a house in half a day without the bazooka


My dad always argued the same (same guy who argued with me about laser levels vs. line level) then i built him a Taper.... and he sang a different tune. Although it may not be worth getting a tube dirty for small jobs, I dont know a company that would undertake a new construction, School, Hospital etc. without one (or a fleet). Theres a reason they sell.

But some people fear change:thumbdown:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> My dad always argued the same (same guy who argued with me about laser levels vs. line level) then i built him a Taper.... and he sang a different tune. Although it may not be worth getting a tube dirty for small jobs, I dont know a company that would undertake a new construction, School, Hospital etc. without one (or a fleet). Theres a reason they sell.
> 
> But some people fear change:thumbdown:


So you went "Hey dad look, I made you this Bazooka to try out:blink:"

So what other cool things can you make:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

bluelineman said:


> bazookas are a waste of money, my dad uses the 8' box to spread compound over the joints then puts paper on them , wipe down then box over again several times, no need for a second coat just finishing coat. i use a banjo which is alot lighter and easier and cheaper. for corners i use a banjo then roller then angle head. i can easilly finish a house in half a day without the bazooka


I would love to see your dad use the 8' box , spread compound in the angle before the tape !! Ha ha ha !! 

When you say several time , how much several is ?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Gee and up until now I thought the Kiwis on this site were pretty cool.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hehehe, yeah....so did I :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hehehe, yeah....so did I :yes:


Well, since I can't pick on Moose boy for 2 more days:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So you went "Hey dad look, I made you this Bazooka to try out:blink:"
> 
> So what other cool things can you make:thumbsup:


Is that it, Is that all you got mr zooka god, Someone says zooka sucks and you dont tear em apart?? Your just saving it till later arnt you. :yes:


Bluelineman dude, Ok so you have some point, They do seem like a hassel sometimes but never will you get tapes on faster with any else but a zooka, So hows the wrinkled and raised twisted tapes going doing it with an 8 box and going over and over it, Nice blown tapes on sanding day is it??

Zooks arnt for everyone, Ive used everything, All tools have there place for different situations, It dosnt pay to have your head in the sand though, you might miss something, Or learn something.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is that it, Is that all you got mr zooka god, Someone says zooka sucks and you dont tear em apart?? Your just saving it till later arnt you. :yes:


I have learned there no point in arguing with a person who basically starts his sentence with "My daddy says"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Let me guess......He's 23 and works for his father! 
Been taping since he was 3!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bluelineman said:


> bazookas are a waste of money, my dad uses the 8' box to spread compound over the joints then puts paper on them , wipe down then box over again several times, no need for a second coat just finishing coat. i use a banjo which is alot lighter and easier and cheaper. for corners i use a banjo then roller then angle head. i can easilly finish a house in half a day without the bazooka


 WTF do you wipe down with!! A 12'' LMAO!!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have learned there no point in arguing with a person who basically starts his sentence with "My daddy says"


My daddy told me something better to keep your mouth shut and have people think your a idiot than to open it and and prove you are an idiot.:jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRV76P4XamY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIASKpfVeU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> So you went "Hey dad look, I made you this Bazooka to try out:blink:"
> 
> So what other cool things can you make:thumbsup:


We argued about it as he was a banjo guy, and feared change. Before he passed away, I got a trashed older Columbia from one of my customers and fixed it up for him.... (made a stainless link tube, spring cover and creaser axle, drilled out and put a bushing in the creaser wheel, made a new gooser guide, a brass & stainless brake, a billet aluminum cover plate, replaced all the springs, rollers and the tape wheels, removed dents from the tube and .... i dont remember what else, so I didnt "make" the taper, just about 10% of the parts.)

back to the point, it was probably the only time ive ever heard him admit to being wrong- he loved that thing

he was an all around bad a** and taught me everything from drywall to finish carpentry to plumbing to electrical to automotive to machining parts.

ive got things being manufactured in the works but im not gonna use this platform to sell things. Im just here to pick your brains and help out with troubleshooting repairs if needed.

And Hey I worked for my daddy since i was 3 too... What of it?????


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Let me guess......He's 23 and works for his farther!
> Been taping since he was 3!:whistling2:


It was 7.......


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys guys guys. The guy who started this thread is probably 7 years old who know how to use a computer and his daddy don't that's why he got his son to do it for him. Or he's just a big p$&@y and can't fight his own battles so he asks the 7 year old to do it for him. 

But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I stand by my posts


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

"Recon".......abbreviated version of reconnoiter which is defined as "make a military observation of a region". 

I can see how you might be confused, since "bazooka" is also a term used in the military. However, this is a drywall forum, and the banjos we're talking about don't make plucking sounds on moonshine soaked southern evenings.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is that it, Is that all you got mr zooka god, Someone says zooka sucks and you dont tear em apart?? Your just saving it till later arnt you. :yes:
> 
> 
> Bluelineman dude, Ok so you have some point, They do seem like a hassel sometimes but never will you get tapes on faster with any else but a zooka, So hows the wrinkled and raised twisted tapes going doing it with an 8 box and going over and over it, Nice blown tapes on sanding day is it??
> ...


musta been a sanding day today


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

the tapes fine for sanding? i use a knife to wipe the tape down and go over the joint with the box around 3 times. just my opinion guys chill.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

fr8train said:


> I stand by my posts


I agree with you :yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I again would really like to see in person just what kind of finish is left on the walls & ceilings, uff dah... finish a house in a day n half? Most that slam the bazooka are either to lazy (lack the strength) are just too set in their ways to except something that is better, are to cheap to invest in a vital tool, or are just plain stupid without good common sense to realize the benefits of using the right tool.. Applying the mud with an 8" box then putting the tape on sounds like a waste of time and energy. It also sounds like something a backwoods ******* taper would do.. No disrespect for our southern brother tapers meant...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I again would really like to see in person just what kind of finish is left on the walls & ceilings, uff dah... finish a house in a day n half? Most that slam the bazooka are either to lazy (lack the strength) are just too set in their ways to except something that is better, are to cheap to invest in a vital tool, or are just plain stupid without good common sense to realize the benefits of using the right tool.. Applying the mud with an 8" box then putting the tape on sounds like a waste of time and energy. It also sounds like something a backwoods ******* taper would do.. No disrespect for our southern brother tapers meant...


Hes only 16 silver, That explains it, Did you see his big surprise post, Cool.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Hes only 16 silver, That explains it, Did you see his big surprise post, Cool.


Yeah I did that was a very cool thing, back to the bazooka just a tough lesson that's all.. It seems there are so many closed minds when it comes to running a great tool, either because of being set in our ways and our own stubbornness stands in the way. We are all guilty in some form or way which probably is a reason many of us here today are where we are at (that is in our business) and that can be a good thing. It can also be a bad thing if we don't allow ourselves the opportunity to better ourselves when shown a better more productive way to do things. To each their own I guess, there are some old dogs that you just can't teach a new trick, and some young ones also.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Yeah I did that was a very cool thing, back to the bazooka just a tough lesson that's all.. It seems there are so many closed minds when it comes to running a great tool, either because of being set in our ways and our own stubbornness stands in the way. We are all guilty in some form or way which probably is a reason many of us here today are where we are at (that is in our business) and that can be a good thing. It can also be a bad thing if we don't allow ourselves the opportunity to better ourselves when shown a better more productive way to do things. To each their own I guess, there are some old dogs that you just can't teach a new trick, and some young ones also.


 
Dead right there bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:, I consider myself very open minded, But sometimes i know everything, Then i miss out, Not good is it. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hes only 16 silver, That explains it, Did you see his big surprise post, Cool.


Oh great, a teenager, I'm sure those with teenage kids will be excited:thumbup:
Is he going to ignore what we have to say too, just Like my Daughter does. Now we get to hear things like chill, awesome, what ever and I need some money


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh great, a teenager, I'm sure those with teenage kids will be excited:thumbup:
> Is he going to ignore what we have to say too, just Like my Daughter does. Now we get to hear things like chill, awesome, what ever and I need some money


Im surprised we can even read his posts.

It shud b somfing lk dis shuddet et, i knt rd thos stupud dam cit txn wrds kan u???????


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> I again would really like to see in person just what kind of finish is left on the walls & ceilings, uff dah... finish a house in a day n half? Most that slam the bazooka are either to lazy (lack the strength) are just too set in their ways to except something that is better, are to cheap to invest in a vital tool, or are just plain stupid without good common sense to realize the benefits of using the right tool.. Applying the mud with an 8" box then putting the tape on sounds like a waste of time and energy. It also sounds like something a backwoods ******* taper would do.. No disrespect for our southern brother tapers meant...


None taken from a resident ******* :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Teenagers - tell them what to do....... their eyes glaze over then they start thinking about sex.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

br549


----------

